

Script-injected “async scripts” considered harmful - hmsimha
http://www.igvita.com/2014/05/20/script-injected-async-scripts-considered-harmful/

======
dozzie
[http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html](http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html)

